# Motherboard identifier?



## 12345 (Sep 24, 2003)

so I reformatted my computer with win xp and relized that i didnt have the drivers disk for my motherboard. I was wondering if there was a way to identify your motherboard via windows, so that way i can try lookin for the drives manually using the internet 


thanx.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

everest home is good for finding out what motherboard and drivers are needed

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

If you post the make and model of your machine you may get more help. The "Big Boy" manufacturers use proprietary boards sometimes marked with their own identification and at times can be hard to identify.

If it is a proprietary board you MAY be able to get all the drivers you need at the machine manufacturers website. Don't depend on the board's manufacturers site because they don't post the drivers for proprietary boards.


----------

